

Platform as a Service Under the Hood [pdf] - thibaut_barrere
https://www.dotcloud.com/ebook_download_now.html

======
jvoorhis
Speaking to his comments about Nginx, Cloud Foundry's routing tier does
dynamically reconfigure Nginx without reloading the config files using some
clever Lua code. WebSocket support has also been added to Nginx core.

~~~
shykes
There is a similar effort underway to port Hipache back to Nginx/lua:
<https://github.com/samalba/hipache-nginx>

It's still experimental but from what I saw, yeah, the Nginx+Lua combo is
pretty cool.

